# hi new guy here



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2008)

i was intrested in doing this as a hobby.. what is the easiest way to do refining experiments with household chemicals. i have some jewelry i want to start with... i also have some silverplate items.. can these be refined? what if the items i am scraping contain both gold and silver? can i recover both at the same time? thanks for any help.

tony


----------



## Buzz (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome Tony,

The best thing to do would be to read through the forum and get the basics set up. Most, if not all the answers you need are likely here.

Then, when you have a specific question, post away. I'm sure you'll get the help you need.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## Redders (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm coming over there next week. Barnsley made the semifinals and I'd never forgive myself if I wasn't there (at Wembley). Where are you again? Wakey? fancy a pint?


----------

